# Where are my ticks??!!



## Leopold

Where are the ticks that signed the threads I had participated in??
They are so terribly useful to find them...

L.


----------



## Jana337

I liked them, too.

Mike, would you please put them back?

Jana


----------



## vachecow

I don't know if you have a choice, but if you do, I think putting them back would be very kind of you.  If its beyond your controll, then I guess that we'll just have to live with it


----------



## Sharon

I think it must be some sort of bug, I still have my ticks. 

Bugs, ticks, worms, Spiders...  

Sharon.


----------



## Nywoe

Yes, I was just going to start a thread on that!! I really found them useful...*tear*...I miss my ticks.....


----------



## vachecow

Sharon said:
			
		

> I think it must be some sort of bug, I still have my ticks.
> 
> Bugs, ticks, worms, Spiders...
> 
> Sharon.


Hmmm.....thats not good news for me........oh well. My computer has always been messed up anyway...
I wonder what insect will pop up next


----------



## lsp

The ticks are missed!!!!!!


----------



## DesertCat

I never noticed the ticks....


----------



## Artrella

What ticks people? The subscribed threads' you mean?


----------



## mkellogg

OK, mercy!  I give up!  I thought nobody paid attention to them. 

The ticks must be the marks that show that you have subscribed to the threads.  Right?  I just reenabled it.

The server has been a bit slow lately and I wanted to speed it up some.  That was one of the things I did to try to make it go faster...

Mike


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> OK, mercy!  I give up!  I thought nobody paid attention to them.
> The ticks must be the marks that show that you have subscribed to the threads.  Right?  I just reenabled it.
> The server has been a bit slow lately and I wanted to speed it up some.  That was one of the things I did to try to make it go faster...
> Mike



Don't give up, Mike!!  
But I'm glad the ticks are back - I notice them/refer to them for sure! So thanks!

Philippa


----------



## Jana337

Kudos to Mike!

Jana


----------



## vachecow

mkellogg said:
			
		

> OK, mercy!  I give up!  I thought nobody paid attention to them.
> Mike


Sorry....Well, thanks Mike!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Are those the arrows that look like "U-Turns"? Mine never left (or, at least, I never noticed). But, those little arrows are my invites to come back to that thread! Glad to see they're back, anyway!


----------

